# E-bay Rant



## Old Iron (Nov 7, 2011)

I sold about 225.00 on ebay and even through the people payed I have to wait till the 21st to get my money.:angry: Whats up with that, If there doing that to everyone look at all the interest they can make in 31 days:headscratch:

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 7, 2011)

ebay and PayPal are in cahoots and conspire to hold onto everyone's money as long as they can. 

Just my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 7, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> ebay and PayPal are in cahoots and conspire to hold onto everyone's money as long as they can.
> 
> Just my opinion, for what it's worth.


Well, considering that Ebay *owns* PayPal now....  :banghead:


----------



## 4R8 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is strange. 

What is stranger though, on odd occasions I have received goods prior to my bank accounts being debited.
Now that to me is weird. Usually when using a linked credit card, says item paid for but the funds have taken anywhere up to a week to be debited.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 8, 2011)

Didn't T nobody off, they said even through i had a good score as a seller they were holding the funs. I guess its a good way to help protect the buyer I've got a few more things I want to sell then I all done.

Paul


----------



## reds (Nov 8, 2011)

Old Iron said:


> Didn't T nobody off, they said even through i had a good score as a seller they were holding the funs. I guess its a good way to help protect the buyer I've got a few more things I want to sell then I all done.
> 
> Paul



Sounds like they have you set up for a business account. 
Paypal withholds money on new business accounts for 30 days.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 8, 2011)

reds said:


> Sounds like they have you set up for a business account.
> Paypal withholds money on new business accounts for 30 days.



Well then they have changed my account. But thats ok like I said just a couple my listings and I'll be done with that.

Paul


----------



## geotek (Nov 8, 2011)

Just to balance things out a bit.  I have been using eBay since August 1998 as both buyer and seller.  I have been using Paypal since it stated as X.com.  I have had 10's of thousands $ in both buying and selling and have never had a problem that could not be resolved fairly.  Be sure to READ and UNDERSTAND the rules and terms of eBay and Paypal.  Follow the rules, and Paypal will back you up every time.  Trying to make up your own rules is asking for problems.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't made up any rules,:nono: And I've always followed there rules even if some are STUPID.:nuts:

Paul


----------



## Grandtools (Nov 8, 2011)

I really don't care much for ebay or paypal, but they are a necessary evil at this point. I never had any trouble getting my money out of paypal, or any holds on it, but I know that can happen if a buyer files a claim.  I don't see any reason to let those weasels earn any interest on my money,  I transfer about as quick as it gets put in my account.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 8, 2011)

Grandtools said:


> I really don't care much for ebay or paypal, but they are a necessary evil at this point. I never had any trouble getting my money out of paypal, or any holds on it, but I know that can happen if a buyer files a claim. I don't see any reason to let those weasels earn any interest on my money, I transfer about as quick as it gets put in my account.



It doesn't get to your account until they release it, they sent me a email saying ship and then they say that you can't get your money till 11/21.

I've never had a claim put on me, And up until this time I always got my money right away.

Paul


----------



## Grandtools (Nov 9, 2011)

If someone pays using an e-check there is a waiting period until the payment clears. I've had that happen a few times, it usually takes 3 days as I recall.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes I've had e-checks before, However this is not the case this time. It really doesn't matter it just made me mad at the time.

And they said I had a good track record as a seller but the funds were being held anyhow.

Paul


----------



## reds (Nov 9, 2011)

Old Iron said:


> Yes I've had e-checks before, However this is not the case this time. It really doesn't matter it just made me mad at the time.
> 
> And they said I had a good track record as a seller but the funds were being held anyhow.
> 
> Paul



I would inquire as to the reason. Call them.

Like I said in an earlier post. Sounds like a new business account. Their policy for new business accounts is hold the money for 30 days. 

I had inquired about a business account thru them to be able to take credit cards for my business. When they told me about the hold on the money, I went some where else.

I still have my regular Pay Pal account and pull the money out as soon as it is put in.


----------

